# Your Future dog(s)



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hopefully my dogs will just live as long as me, but knowing that is not a real possibility I do sometimes think about what I want in the future dog-wise. I want either a pit bull or an Australian cattle dog. I think I only want one dog at a time after these two as well. I love them both dearly, but life would be easier with just one dog. I love Nash, and love the breed (german shepherd) but I don't know that I will get another because of the hair. I am allergic to dogs and he actually really bothers my allergies. I also think I won't get dogs as big as these guys, I think I want to stay in the 40 -ish pound range. Basically I want a medium sized dog that is fairly easy to keep clean, doesn't shed to the extent that Nash does (his hair broke my vacuum cleaner), is athletic and can go on hikes with me, and likes to snuggle. If I want to go smaller I want a rat terrier!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I think in the (distant) future, I will be sticking with 2 dogs and those two will either both be rat terriers, or, if I'm relatively energetic years from now, a rat terrier and a pap or some kind of herder (corgi, sheltie, bc.). 

I LOVE my rat terriers. Though I doubt I will ever get one of the minis instead of the standards, and may go Decker Giant, instead, if I can find a decent breeder of those. I don't want a BIG dog, but I much prefer my rt have some substance.

**ETA:** And point of interest: RT do shed fairly badly. Jack's effectively bald (short, fine, single coat) and Frost has more coat. BOth of them shed seasonly, but in enough quantity that I can rake a handful of fur off them every day for several weeks. NOTHING like a double coated breed, but they're pretty impressive given how little fur they seem to have.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

FYI, Cattle dogs that I know shed just about as much as my GSD/labs do.  Pit Bulls and Border Collies are perfect though! XD

I will likely always have a Pit, GSD, and BC around. What else I'm not sure right now... I really hate thinking about these guys not being around any more. 

We'll probably always have 2-4 dogs. In about three years, we'll be adding a fourth permanent dog. Next year we may be raising a leader dog which will likely be a lab or poodle cross.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie is going to live forever 

I'd love a greyhound - they just sound perfect for us. My husband thinks they'll shed too much. Love German shepherd dogs, but I'm not sure they're a good fit for us. For now, I'll just admire Trent and Xeph's crew. I'm also drawn to giant breeds - Saint Bernards, Great Danes, Newfoundlands; temperament-wise, they would probably be a relatively good fit, but there's the short lifespan, shedding, and drooling.

Realistically (and now that DH has put the brakes on my greyhound plans), I'll probably get another spoo.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Rescue Wheatens (I wish sometimes I could have a house full of Wheatens then I realize I'm not that insane), and an Irish Wolfhound (early 2014). Not sure otherwise. I'd also love a pit, but that's probably not until a bit into the future.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

We will be adding a B-Dog baby in the near future (no she has not been bred yet). Eventually at some point we may breed Deja and Pippa, there only 2 so they can wait. 

I will always have weims and bulldogs. But I wouldn't mind adding a mini bull terrier to the crew someday.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I would LOVE a great dane  I saw one 2 days ago *harlequin* and I melted  I wanted to steal that dog so bad. I do prefer Black, Blue, Merle, and Fawn coloring though.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I've always wanted a pit or pit type, but with the BF joining the air force it doesn't seem like an option (may be posted in ON at some point) because I couldn't risk needing to rehome my dog when I had the knowledge to know it might happen. 

I've always loved rotties too, but I think I'll just end up with another mutt of some sort from a shelter who is good with animals and kids with enough energy to keep us active.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been thinking about this. Having a herding breed was always on my to do list, and aussies are at the top of my list. DH has asked about getting a GSD, and while I think they're amazing, I'm not sure I could handle the hair or having such a big dog around. I'm also intimidated by finding a good breeder and knowing what I want (working line? show line?). I'm tempted though.

Tollers, stabyhouns, and cardigan corgis are also high on my list, probably behind aussies.

Then I look at Watson and I'm not sure I could ever get something other than a Welshie. I'm not even sure we'll have more than one dog at a time, and definitely not more than two, so it's not like I can get one of everything I love. My secret dream is to get a puppy from Watson some day. If he turns out well and passes health screening, his breeder would like to use him, so it's a possibility.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> My secret dream is to get a puppy from Watson some day. If he turns out well and passes health screening, his breeder would like to use him, so it's a possibility.


I gotta be honest: I get a certain amount of delight in having Jack's son around, when he's around. There is something really cool in seeing similarities and differences in them. 

And Jack and Frost don't even LOOK anything alike!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love another BC, Lab, English Springer Spaniel. Also a Pap or Shih Tzu. And a Great Dane or a Bernese Mountain Dog.

But I will always have at least one BC.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I gotta be honest: I get a certain amount of delight in having Jack's son around, when he's around. There is something really cool in seeing similarities and differences in them.
> 
> And Jack and Frost don't even LOOK anything alike!


It would be so much fun to see baby Watsons! And he really has the best temperament with none of the shyness that was prevalent in the breed for a while. So far his conformation is generally correct, but he needs to fill out a lot before we can see how good he is. 

His biggest obstacle is allergies I think. He's showed some mild allergies that seem seasonal, but I'm going to take him off of chicken soon and see if it's that. So his breeding chances might be cut short if it ends up being food allergies.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> My secret dream is to get a puppy from Watson some day. If he turns out well and passes health screening, his breeder would like to use him, so it's a possibility.





CptJack said:


> I gotta be honest: I get a certain amount of delight in having Jack's son around, when he's around. There is something really cool in seeing similarities and differences in them.
> 
> And Jack and Frost don't even LOOK anything alike!


One possibility for our next dog is a puppy from Katie's sister, assuming she's bred (I've already mentioned that possibility to her breeder). The downside is that we'd really like a brown spoo and I don't think Katie's line has the right genetics for brown.

On the other hand, despite our past difficulties, I'd like a rescue. Since Katie's breeder is heavily involved in poodle rescue, I'm sure she would help us if we decided to adopt.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm going to have more whippets in the future. Maybe not more than one at a time, but the breed in general seems like such a perfect fit for us. And kidogo has definitely been a perfect for for our family. I would also consider adopting a greyhound, because there are so many of them out there that need homes while whippets are less common and so more in demand.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I will probably always have some Shih Tzu x Maltese. I had been wanting a Doberman for a long time but originally planned on waiting until Susie was gone. The opportunity came up to get Kris and at my age I did not want to wait too long and I hope Susie will be with me for a long time yet.


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

American Pit Bull Terriers are definitely in my future. As soon as we settle down and Hubby is out of the military, there will be an APBT in my home. At least one. Non-negotiable.

Aside from that, I may possibly get another Jindo before then. Paem is still really young, so it still remains to be seen how well I click with this breed. They have some of the same traits that I love about the APBT (loyal, rural type, proverbial dog, confident, adaptable, versatile, intelligent, ect) but are also the polar opposite (fastidious, EXTREMELY aloof in Paem's case, no desire to please, hard to motivate, intelligent to the point of being difficult, stubborn to a fault and I don't think I've ever met a dog who could so convincingly pretend people just aren't there. All in all fun challenge in a pretty package.)

I'd love to have a Doberman (and would have gotten one if not for our move to SK) or a Samoyed. So those are possibilities too. 

Other breeds I wouldn't be opposed to having, though don't intend to have, would be American Bulldog, Giant Schnauzer, standard schnauzer, Miniature schnauzer, Rottweiler, cur, Shikoku, heinz 57...


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Growing up, we had Danes, pit mixes, a lab, and very briefly, a Kuvas. I always thought that I would have Danes and Pits when I got dogs of my own. 

Then my SO introduced me to Shilohs...I can't see my life without one. In fact, if not for my SO's allergies, I could see us having two-three in the future. So, for now we just have Lincoln. My SO likes not feeling like his throat is itchy and I have to respect that 
Ellie is 4.5 months old and I'm beginning to see snippets of the dog she will grow up to be. She's gonna be great and I love her amazingly! But, I think she will be our last poodle/schnauzer mix. There's just no comparing a Shepherd breed to any other class of dogs. Which is strange to say, because growing up I wasn't much of a fan (just knew I wasn't the right home) because I only really knew German Shepherds. Now I cannot see my life without one or another dog from the herding group (I wouldn't shy away from a Sheltie).

I love both of my dogs, and growing up my SO and I always had multiple dogs at a time. I love the dynamic of having two, and that they will play for hours together in the yard, and that I have two dogs to love and train. However, I think later we might just have one dog at a time (I say that now, but who knows what will really happen). I think we'll just continue to have Shilohs until we retire. Hopefully these will be Lincoln's decedents.

When we retire, completely depending on what sort of life we can afford, we would love to have a Condo or something in Myrtle Beach or Florida and be able to travel to them a lot. At this point, we'd probably downsize to a small dog so we had the option of driving or flying. SO has already decided (and I agree) on the breed we'll have at this time. He had a Yorkie that he loved very dearly as a child and has always wanted another. I worked at a kennel for a long time and have always loved each and every Yorkie that came to stay. I was a little concerned about the "terrier" personality, but most resources say that they're a breeze to train. And, my SO can tolerate them with no problem with his allergies c:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Nextdog is in the planning stages. It will be either a pyr shep, Aussie, or border collie. As of NOWRIGHTTHISSECOND, I am leaning towards a pyr shep. There is a breeder I love, with dogs I love. I love the size of the sheps, and I love a lot of their characteristics. They are quirky, weird, fun, driven, antisocial, hyperactive, and right up my alley. I also have some awesome aussie contacts and I love the breed too so I'm not ruling anything out. But I do know for sure I will have a pyrshep in the future. I've become very obsessed! Despite the warnings I've recieved, lol. The breeder I've been in contact with though I know would set me up with a great dog.

As soon as I can figure out what type of BC I like, I want one of those too. I find I really love a lot of them but not all of them so I am hoping the more agility I do, the more I will figure out my 'type'. There's a pretty big subset of BCs that just bore me a little bit. Too serious or something.

I sometimes think about another sheltie, but most shelties just do nothing for me really. Or maybe a fuzzy belgian down the road. They're a lot of dog though so I'm not sure. I also toy with the idea of a borderjack or some other herder x terrier. There's a few other herders that I like but I'm not sure if I'll go there. Don't see myself venturing far out of the herding group. Probably will have more papillons although i'm not 100% sure when. It's hard to imagine not having them.

But immediate next two dogs are planned as a pyrshep, and aussie or bc. I don't think I will ever have more than 3 dogs though.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I will always have a papillon, and from Crystal's breeder if possible (I hope she lives and breeds dogs forever ). I may have another AKK in the future, but I'm going to be very selective -- I lucked out with Casper and ended up with the look I like (more husky-looking than chihuahua-looking), and he's from a good breeder, but his temperament isn't great. I love him, but he makes some things difficult. I personally know a lot more breeders now, and also know more about the lines, so I think I could make a good choice in the future.

If I ever own a lot of land, I'd consider some kind of LGD, maybe a Tornjak. I'll probably be a city person with small dogs for the rest of my life, though. I would like to someday own a Basenji -- I like all of the ones I've met at shows, and I could handle their personality -- but I only want to have two dogs at a time, so probably won't ever have one.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

CptJack said:


> **ETA:** And point of interest: RT do shed fairly badly. Jack's effectively bald (short, fine, single coat) and Frost has more coat. BOth of them shed seasonly, but in enough quantity that I can rake a handful of fur off them every day for several weeks. NOTHING like a double coated breed, but they're pretty impressive given how little fur they seem to have.


yeah, we had a few at the dog daycare I used to work at. Still nothing like how Nash can shed though lol. Honestly despite the hair I wouldn't be surprised if I ended up with another GSD at some point, but I want a break from all the hair in between at least, and kind of want a dog a little smaller. I have been doing a lot of pet sitting lately and have just totally fallen in love with pits, so currently that is my choice of next dog. If I really had my choice I would just have my two forever and ever though! I always say I am going to get a border collie, I grew up with a border collie mix who was amazing, she was my "it" dog, but I am worried that I will get one and I dunno . . . I guess I still just miss her so much.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope to always have a Bully. They're the perfect breed for me. I couldn't imagine life without the two that I have now. 

Another breed I've always admired, and (if we'd even mesh well together) have considered possibly owning in the future, is the Doberman Pincher.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> FYI, Cattle dogs that I know shed just about as much as my GSD/labs do.


Yep, I know lol. The hair thing is just like a dream, not a necessity lol. They are more the size I want though so I can give up one thing lol.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

melgrj7 said:


> yeah, we had a few at the dog daycare I used to work at. Still nothing like how Nash can shed though lol. Honestly despite the hair I wouldn't be surprised if I ended up with another GSD at some point, but I want a break from all the hair in between at least, and kind of want a dog a little smaller. I have been doing a lot of pet sitting lately and have just totally fallen in love with pits, so currently that is my choice of next dog. If I really had my choice I would just have my two forever and ever though! I always say I am going to get a border collie, I grew up with a border collie mix who was amazing, she was my "it" dog, but I am worried that I will get one and I dunno . . . I guess I still just miss her so much.



I kind of have that with Kylie, and Kylie is a year old. I mean she's a mutt and will therefore never be replicated, but I'm not sure I want to even try to get a dog like her. She's TOO perfect, I feel like the other dog would always just feel 'off', somehow and it wouldn't be fair to the dog. 

I freaking love my RT, though, and every single one I've interacted. And the last month or so that's been a LOT of rat terriers. I'm NOT crazy about the super little ones, though. I couldn't even tell you why. They're the same dog. I think if it's under 20lbs I want some foof, or something.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm actually having that problem with papillons. I think Mia is the epitome of papillon perfection and that's not likely to happen again. 

But after 7 papillons in a row it's hard to imagine not having one.

I am nervous about branching out in some ways though. Shelties and papillons are like second nature to me. But I know I want to try other breeds. I am very convinced (despite all the warnings) that I'll enjoy a pyrshep and that they're a good fit. But it's still scary!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I am nervous about branching out in some ways though. Shelties and papillons are like second nature to me. But I know I want to try other breeds. I am very convinced (despite all the warnings) that I'll enjoy a pyrshep and that they're a good fit. But it's still scary!


I felt this way a lot. I grew up with mini schnauzers and it is the only breed my parents had as adults, and the only purebred I had really known. I knew they weren't the long term dog for me and I wanted something different, but it was scary to just pick a breed and go with it. We originally picked a brittany, because DH had one growing up and I had a good friend with one, but decided they just weren't perfect for us. Someone told me about Welshies and I did the research, but obviously they aren't common and I didn't have many chances to meet them before taking Watson home. 

So glad I took the plunge though! It has also taught me that I would probably be fine getting an aussie or something now that I've branched out once. There were moments when I was scared that I was making the wrong choice and it wouldn't work out, but it has worked out better than I imagined. I'm in love with the breed now.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

elrohwen said:


> I felt this way a lot. I grew up with mini schnauzers and it is the only breed my parents had as adults, and the only purebred I had really known. I knew they weren't the long term dog for me and I wanted something different, but it was scary to just pick a breed and go with it. We originally picked a brittany, because DH had one growing up and I had a good friend with one, but decided they just weren't perfect for us. Someone told me about Welshies and I did the research, but obviously they aren't common and I didn't have many chances to meet them before taking Watson home.
> 
> So glad I took the plunge though! It has also taught me that I would probably be fine getting an aussie or something now that I've branched out once. There were moments when I was scared that I was making the wrong choice and it wouldn't work out, but it has worked out better than I imagined. I'm in love with the breed now.


I have almost started looking into shelties so many times. I've had that breed longer than any other breed, I know they're one of the best agility breedss (my sport), and yet... I just feel no draw to the breed. I know if I got one I'd be getting one just because they're good agility dogs and familiar to me. And I know I'd end up disappointed i didn't go for another breed. But I am a creature of habit and I like my little comfortable 'box'. New = scary sometimes! 

Despite having dogs my entire life I have never actually picked a breed. My mom picked papillons and I continued on because of my (at the time) apartment's 20 lb limit. I love them but I need something a bit bigger. If paps came in a giant size, I don't know that I would branch out. They're awesomely perfect dogs.


----------



## Kevin T (Apr 22, 2013)

Our next dog will probably be another rescue/rehome/Craigslist Crapshoot dog, because we still won't be retired and willing to start with a puppy. (Just a thing my wife and I have agreed on).

Eventually we'd like another Golden or Airedale--but that may just be nostalgia for a couple of great dogs we had in the past. Earlier this year while looking for our next dog we were looking for an adult in one of these breeds. Of course we understand that you can never count on another dog of the same breed having the same temperament, but at least it's somewhere to start.

Here in Alaska, there sometimes seems to be a shortage of dogs to adopt unless you want a pit or husky mix. (Nothing against those dogs, but they're not what we were looking for. Maybe they will be next time.) Interstate transport of rescue dogs is great in the Lower 48, but most rescue groups aren't going to want to ship a dog to Alaska, and even if they would, I prefer not to adopt a dog sight unseen.

Our recent addition of Sammy, a 5 y.o. English Mastiff rehome found on Craigslist, has made us realize that giant breeds are definitely doable for us. I'd happily consider another Mastiff, Newfie, Wolfhound, Dane, or other giant breed. 

Maybe we're lazy, but it's so nice to add an adult dog that is already reliable in the house (non-destructive/housetrained).


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

We will only have one more future dog and he/she will be born hopefully at the end of this year. An Aussie Shepherd. I plan on my next 10+ years being all about dog sports, training, agility and having a blast.

And once these guys pass on - that's it for us. We also have 7 cats so have to wait for them to pass on too of course. By then the kids will be old enough to look after themselves. I have spent the last 19 years looking after either kids or pets, which I love, but once they have passed, I plan on being selfish for a few years and enjoying just myself and my husband. 

That's Plan A anyway. We will probably go all the up to Z knowing us.


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

My husband and I have decided that once either Charlotte or Ma'ii pass away, we're going to be getting an ACD puppy from a breeder. We're hooked on the breed from here on out


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Most of the forum is probably aware now that my next dog, in the nearish future, will be a silken windhound. 

I'd also love to own a rescue greyhound, but that's likely a while down the road, unless my fiance totally changes his tune on his opinion of their appearance. For him, I'd guess we'll end up with a rat terrier or a low-mid energy mix, though I think a greyhound would be perfect for him. Pity!

So yeah, definitely a silken windhound and something for my fiance.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

RCloud said:


> My husband and I have decided that once either Charlotte or Ma'ii pass away, we're going to be getting an ACD puppy from a breeder. We're hooked on the breed from here on out


THIS!! I can't imagine not having an ACD in the house anymore. Although I'm still not set on a purebred pup though. Some of the characteristics make me a touch nervous sometimes. But Chloe is so smart and amazing and the perfect size. I'm also in love with the Catahoula breed and want to continue with that as well. They just go so well together! 

Next dog short-term though will be an old man dog, breed doesn't matter. I want one of those that you run across at shelters, perfect gentleman just old and nobody wanted him anymore. Breaks my heart every time. I want to give an old dog a good place to live out the rest of his life, no matter how long.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

future dogs will be either Newfie or Newfie crosses or American Eskimo dogs. Never a puppy again though, Manna has driven that point home, never a puppy again. Rescues are probably what we'll do though.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Flaming said:


> future dogs will be either Newfie or Newfie crosses or American Eskimo dogs. Never a puppy again though, Manna has driven that point home, never a puppy again. Rescues are probably what we'll do though.


My next dog will be a puppy, from a breeder. I've never had either of those (a puppy or a dog from a breeder) so my next one will be both lol. Lloyd is the youngest I have ever gotten a dog, he was 8 months old when I got him. Now I have trained and interacted with MANY puppies (worked in dog daycare for a long time), and honestly sometimes I don't know why I feel the need to have a puppy, lol, but for what ever reason I feel like it is something I should do at least once!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

melgrj7 said:


> My next dog will be a puppy, from a breeder. I've never had either of those (a puppy or a dog from a breeder) so my next one will be both lol. Lloyd is the youngest I have ever gotten a dog, he was 8 months old when I got him. Now I have trained and interacted with MANY puppies (worked in dog daycare for a long time), and honestly sometimes I don't know why I feel the need to have a puppy, lol, but for what ever reason I feel like it is something I should do at least once!


I've had 2 breeder puppies and I just don't have the patience for puppies any more. But I do wish you well on future puppies


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

amosmoses89 said:


> THIS!! I can't imagine not having an ACD in the house anymore. Although I'm still not set on a purebred pup though. Some of the characteristics make me a touch nervous sometimes. But Chloe is so smart and amazing and the perfect size. I'm also in love with the Catahoula breed and want to continue with that as well. They just go so well together!
> 
> Next dog short-term though will be an old man dog, breed doesn't matter. I want one of those that you run across at shelters, perfect gentleman just old and nobody wanted him anymore. Breaks my heart every time. I want to give an old dog a good place to live out the rest of his life, no matter how long.


The way I see it is if I can handle Ma'ii, I can handle anything XD


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

My NextDog will likely be a sighthound adult, so probably a galgo or greyhound, or crosses of those. Possibly a podenco or cross thereof. 
I'd love a borzoi, but those coming into rescue are far and few in between. 

If I have the chance to get a dog within the next 5 years and one of these three is still alive, you're now looking at my NextDog:


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Next dog will almost definitely be a German Shepherd (a puppy from a breeder). Not sure what breeder or what lines specifically yet, but it won't be for at least another two or three years so I have plenty of time. 

Eventually I'd like to have an English Shepherd and a Longhaired Whippet for a cuddle buddy. There is also one very little known breed/a breed still in the making that I'm interested in, but it would really have to be the right individual. Oh, and I've recently been going through some major Golden love, and can see myself with a Golden Retriever one day. Probably in the far future though, when I am too old for crazy GSDs. 

But until then, there will always be a German Shepherd in my life.


----------



## NyxForge (May 5, 2013)

After reading so much about everyone's experiences with puppies there is a good chance we will never own a puppy, but there are a lot of breeds we are interested in owning as adults. 

Shar Pei
Doberman
Dalmatian 
Standard poodle
English Bull Terrier
Boxer
Great Dane 
Greyhound

I have no idea which one will be next, there is a lot to consider, especially the fact that we will be in a house. Its going to depend on where it is, how big it is, and most importantly what Hades will tolerate.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I ADORE sight hounds and really really want one, however I realize they are really not the type for me, first off I keep free range house rabbits and always will lol, and secondly, I am EXTREMELY active with my dogs..just as an example, yesterday I spent 3 hours playing Frisbee with my dogs, then took them for a 2 hour walk, then we went to agility. this kind of thing is NORMAL for me not just a one off day, and I need dogs that can hack it. 

Doberman's are a blip on my radar, I go back and forth..I hear they can be same sex aggressive, which is an issue because I keep only female dogs, and I work in a doggy daycare, then the health problems... lol. I dream of a few Large/giant breeds, Giant Schnauzers and Leonbergers and Briards in particular but I don't know how feasible that would be in reality as once again I have free range rabbits, due to their size with that combo, I would prefer to raise from a puppy, however I live with my disabled mom who has said absolutely NO MORE PUPPIES lol. 

for sure I will always have Border Collies though, and I will always have a Toller and I am loving these ACD's lol(though my mom is not keen, she thinks they are too head strong and rammy lol). my other dream dog is very specific- 18 months+, Liver Spotted, Female, LUA Dalmatian lol. I have also looked a lot onto Standard Poodles, they seem pretty perfect for me! for small dogs I have looked into Yorkies and Papillons, but again I don't know how feasible that is, I just see a disaster when I watch my dogs play with Rusty in the yard, they just ignore him, he does not exist, they just plow right through him, and he is 15" tall and 15lbs, I'm afraid something smaller might get trampled :fear:


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

I will more than likely get some kind of sighthound when Nola is about 5. Future dogs I want are:
Greyhound/Whippet
Saluki
Staffie
Corgi
Wirehaired Doxie


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I guess there are breeds I like, but at this point I don't care any more. I'm easy to please aesthetically and I just like dogs. After Shambles I feel like I can deal with any beast that comes my way, so I'll just take whoever whenever they come. I do not want any more dogs, if at all, until this entire crew is gone.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Ummmm maybe a female Berner to "match "our male.... I never did have a matched pair... and the breed really fits me so much better than my giant schnauzer.... Love them..... (although I am so attached to my giant schnauzer girl I do sometimes wonder, weeellllll maybe I could handle one more..... and day dream by looking at the Sale pages at her Breeders' website....)....


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll always have Rottweilers & golden retrievers... probably rescues, maybe from a breeder. Who knows.

Maybe throw in a scruffy mutt or two for good measure.

And one day, I want a Swedish vallhund. SO BAD do I want a vallhund.


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

After my two older ones pass, I would consider getting another one or two so Duchess wasn't alone. I'm really fond of Dobermans and Standard Poodles. I'm a sucker for a Dobe with natural ears and a long tail~


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

While I love my labs I don't know if my next dog will be a lab. Maybe an older rescue one. I want to branch out. I have asked a person here about paps and also working line border collie("farm bred"). I'm also loving blue dappled dachshunds!! So cute. But I'm hoping In 20 years to get a tamaskan! I have fallen in love but have a lot more research to do.I'm also wanting another rottweiler or a gsd. No matter the breed my next dog will be from a breeder. I am probably go to foster though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

So much puppy want it's crazy. 

I need my own Savvy.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I've said before that it will be Alaskans from here on out, but the truth is every time I make dog-ish plans some amazing random dog stumbles into my life and I don't know what I ever would have done without them. So who knows?


----------



## Quilivi (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras said:


> I've said before that it will be Alaskans from here on out, but the truth is every time I make dog-ish plans some amazing random dog stumbles into my life and I don't know what I ever would have done without them. So who knows?


Aaaaaa that's how I ended up with all three of mine. I'd spent nearly 8 months after I moved out on my own building savings and looking into Borzoi and Silken Wind Hound breeders, Lo and behold the week I have everything ready to contact a breeder I liked I get a call from a friend that his sister 'found this bony mutt tied to a tree in the forest, we can't keep him, you wanna see 'im?" 

And then instead of my sight hound I had Amon. Wouldn't trade him though.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

guess it is going to sound silly.. but looking into my GSD's eyes for the last 20 years I saw the dogs that I loved so dearly before them and felt their presence of time I spent with so many generations that made them... I knew it wouldn't be the same after Mary became ill and was unable to focus on her dogs. Am thankful though Mary has passed away I still have Ra and Faye at 14 to still feel Mary is with us. They are the last two of her breedings.. I love Adele she is one of a kind for a CC but knew I would not continue in the breed as Adele would be hard to lol duplicate.. But Arka has hit home for me I don't see myself ever needing to dream further... silly I know...


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

sassafras said:


> I've said before that it will be Alaskans from here on out, but the truth is every time I make dog-ish plans some amazing random dog stumbles into my life and I don't know what I ever would have done without them. So who knows?


Geez this sounds familiar. Im still hanging out for my purebred planned pup though.......I WILL get it!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

voodookitten said:


> Geez this sounds familiar. Im still hanging out for my purebred planned pup though.......I WILL get it!


I started here with Just Jack - all of a year ago. 

said I was getting a springer spaniel: husband came home with Kylie. 

Husband decided we were getting a Boston because we found her online and he'd always wanted one. Fine. 

Said I would hold off FOREVER and get a springer, dammit.

Found Thud.

Then said 'forget it'. I give up. I don't even want a springer, anymore. Kylie and Thud have changed my views of dogs, dog ownership, myself and what I want out of it too much to think that's still necessarily the right dog for me, and by the time these guys are out, I'll need to reassess because I will not be as young as I used to be. I WILL say that before Jack we took a break from dogs to let the kids get older and become more helpful than more work and just generally... breathe for a while. It was nice, but I don't really miss it now.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll end up with whatever dog needs me. I doubt I'll ever have the luxury of getting a dog "on purpose". If by some miracle there are no more doggies in need and I do get to buy a purpose-bred dog, I have always wanted a Shiloh. . .but I've never met one. Just going by the picture and description in the dog book .


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll get another mutt from a shelter for sure. Definitely a border collie mix - I won't be too particular on the other half, though. Personality-wise, I'd love another herding x sporting mix, though I think I'd like to go a little smaller than 40lbs for my next dog. 30lbs would be more ideal. So maybe herding x terrier? Honestly, I'm more intent on the dog having the right personality than getting hung up on some breed or breed mix. But none of this will happen until Kit starts to slow down - hopefully many years from now.



Willowy said:


> I'll end up with whatever dog needs me. I doubt I'll ever have the luxury of getting a dog "on purpose". If by some miracle there are no more doggies in need and I do get to buy a purpose-bred dog, I have always wanted a Shiloh. . .but I've never met one. Just going by the picture and description in the dog book .


I feel like you can get a dog on purpose without buying a purpose-bred dog. Right?


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

There are SO many breeds I admire, and some I'd consider if my lifestyle changed a bit (more property, different weather conditions) but at the top of my list are Newfies and Leonbergers. LOVE LOVE LOVE everything about those dogs, their looks, that they are not going to work too hard to outsmart me but are intelligent enough to train with a fair amount of ease, their moderate energy levels fit my lifestyle, they tend to be easy going with other animals and people. Both of those breeds I would love to own, and I honestly think if I were looking for another dog (when mine are no longer with me) that's what I'd be begging DH for. I also feel strongly I will always have a dane in my life. I love boxers, but I don't like their tendency towards being dog selective and same sex aggressive, or their energy levels when they are young. I don't know if in the future I would be able to keep up with a young boxer. 

So some day my household may consist of a dane, a newfie and a leonberger all at once. That's my idea of heaven.


----------



## Whistlejacket (Jul 26, 2012)

I really, really want a borzoi someday. I am also more than open to the idea of rescuing sighthounds and lurchers in need... But I think my next dog will be a sighthound in any case.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I forgot about my serious love of flat coat retrievers. I would put them above Aussies as my number one breed love (after Welshies) but the cancer risk scares me. I couldn't handle knowing I would probably lose my dog after 8 years. I love them though.


----------



## alliyajoseph (May 30, 2013)

German Shepherd


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I love my relationship with Meeko as him being the only dog, but I feel like he benefits from having a second dog in the house (like the dog I am pet-sitting for the next 9 months). I can see myself having three dogs in the future possibly - another small one, probably a rescue papillon or something similar, and another rescue, but a larger one, at around 30-45 lbs, most likely a bully breed mix 

I have also considered miniature bull terriers, but I don't like the idea of going to a breeder, and I don't want to deal with possible neurological problems, etc. with the breed if I go through the rescue route.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I feel like you can get a dog on purpose without buying a purpose-bred dog. Right?


 Yeah. I guess I got Toby on purpose because I went to the shelter and got him. But usually that doesn't happen to me . More often like Penny, who was found dumped in the country, or Moose, whose owner was moving. At this point I don't think a respectable shelter would adopt to me (too many cats, and they are not "up-to-date" on vaccines, and won't ever be), so if I didn't have a dog dumped in my lap it would have to be craigslist or a tiny rural shelter.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I am in the process of trying to find a house/ townhome near my work right now. (Jasper will be the only one moving out with me.) Once I move out I will be getting another dog. My fiance and I have been trying to compromise on dog breeds.

We have a list of possible breeds (Subject to change):
Greyhound
Boxer
Whippet
American Bulldog
Borzoi
Silken Windhound (Fiance says this just can not be our first dog together because he dosn't like the look )

We have agreed a Boxer, greyhound, or collie will be our next dog. 

We would love a pit, pit mix, or GSD but cannot find a rental that will allow us to have them.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't think past my old dog... 
(Timothy, summer 1989? So long I barely remember the years.)
Dread to think some 20 years from now (hopefully) should anything happen to my darling Roman.









I still haven't gotten over my old dog hence Roman belonged to DH.
Ask my hubby... I already dread the hurt & heartbreak of "d-day"... so will probably never get over him as well...

Another dog?
Maybe another lifetime?


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I LOVE dogs with beards. I want a Kerry Blue Terrier, Black Russian Terier, Wire haired fox terrier, Bouvier des Flandres, Affenpinscher, Griffon, Chinede Crested, Afghan Hound, Pumi, Keeshond, Ibizan, Australuan Cattle dog, Kelpie, Bearded Collie, Shetland Sheepdog, Corgi, Briard, Cirneco dell'Etna, Whippet, Greyhound, Bedlington Terrier, Airedale Terrier, Kishu and Leonberger 

I have to make a top five list, unfortunately I can't have them all.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so vested in ACDs I doubt I will go another direction...

Not that I would want to.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm sticking with my breed too. I've owned Samoyeds since 1984. Well, actually before that we had a couple as family dogs when I was a kid. My next dog, and the one after that, will be a Samoyed.


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 14, 2013)

I have always loved Aussies but after many discussions with the boyfriend we have decided that a smaller breed is best for us... and since then the boyfriend and I have discovered Shelties and I am so in love that I have decided to get into the show world, i have started talking to sheltie breeders and watching conformation... and hoping that in a year or two I will have a show sheltie puppy  very exciting

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furfinsnfeathers (Jun 5, 2013)

I adore Missy. Shilohs are great dogs, soft, friendly, and cuddly. She's great with kids, adults, and other animals-she's a lover of everything. 

That being said, my next dog will fulfill a lifelong dream for me-I will have a Rough Collie. Ever since I was young, back in the covered wagon days, I have wanted one. As a little girl, I read "Lad a Dog" and anything I could find by Terhune, and whenever Lassie was on, I was glued to the tv. As an adult, I looked into the breed, and it was confirmed. I must have one. My kids are now old enough, that I can bring a sensitive dog into my home, and enjoy him/her. As far as grooming goes-I have a Maltese (HIGH Maintenance) and Missy the Shiloh is a Plush (High tumbleweed value) so I'm ready for that as well. I am a WAH mom, so I am here for training, walking and I bring Missy with me everywhere, so another big, hairy dog won't make me blink. 

Finding a good breeder with collie puppies is the hardest part.


----------



## Dragonomine (Jun 4, 2013)

We swore we wouldn't get any more dogs after our 2 died. Then they died. We got 2 more dogs. lol Now we're back to saying no more dogs after these. It's all well and good to say but after they go you're heart is broken so bad you don't want to be alone. But I think after this I may just foster.


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

Nextdog is going to be a golden. Grew up with them! Had rock solid temperments. I'm out in public with my dogs all the time! A dog being able to handle that is really important to me. We are at beaches, hiking, eating out at outdoor cafes in the summer so my dogs are around strange people all the time and I like being able to relax and not worry my dog is going to be overly stressed if someone doesn't use the best manners.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Three years ago I set out on a mission with 3 grand in my pocket for a Dobie from a breeder. I ended up with a Dobie/Rott mix from a shelter/rescue.  If ... and that is a huge "IF" I should ever add another dog should another one of mine pass on .... it will be a Poodle of some sort .... even a mix from a rescue ... or a Standard Poodle from a rescue or Breeder.


----------



## aidanthefron (Jun 8, 2013)

How about some hush puppies? They are cute, very trainable and medium sized. I love that breed.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

I'd like to get down to two dogs for a while some day. I have three seniors and one two year old Whippet. When the seniors go, I'll probably get either another Greyhound, a senior Golden Retriever, or a rescue German Shepherd. Depends how old my young dog is at the point in which this happens. In the way distant future, I'd like another Saluki.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

aidanthefron said:


> How about some hush puppies? They are cute, very trainable and medium sized. I love that breed.


The only hush puppies I know are food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

aidanthefron said:


> How about some hush puppies? They are cute, very trainable and medium sized. I love that breed.


And delicious? 

Seriously, I tried to Google it and all it said was that some people call Basset Hounds hush puppies because of the ad campaign. . .do you mean Basset Hounds? I wouldn't call them trainable, exactly . Although of course it depends what you want to train .


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Willowy said:


> And delicious?
> 
> Seriously, I tried to Google it and all it said was that some people call Basset Hounds hush puppies because of the ad campaign. . .do you mean Basset Hounds? I wouldn't call them trainable, exactly . Although of course it depends what you want to train .


Sometimes I really think people are speaking in riddles here.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

After having Sam and falling so head over heels for him, I'm actually backing away from my dream of a Bernese Mountain Dog. My next dog will likely be a working-line GSD or a GSD mix rescue.  I grew up with GSD's and having that in him has really rekindled that love. Of course, if I could, I would just clone Sam, but then, as cloning always does, it would go horribly awry and we'd have an army of Sam's and Thuds taking over the planet. 

That slightly more serious and aloof personality just really fits me and I feel so fulfilled working with him.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

I hope to show Jack Russell Terriers sometime in the future (Irish Kennel Club). And maybe someday have a Border Terrier and a Wirehaired Dachshund (not sure on size yet).


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

My post-Bella dream dog would be a Shiba Inu - even though people tell me how snarky, pissy and snobby they can be. I figure that fits my personality pretty well....I think we'd get along famously! lol


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> I've always wanted a pit or pit type, but with the BF joining the air force it doesn't seem like an option (may be posted in ON at some point) because I couldn't risk needing to rehome my dog when I had the knowledge to know it might happen.
> 
> I've always loved rotties too, but I think I'll just end up with another mutt of some sort from a shelter who is good with animals and kids with enough energy to keep us active.


Better check base rules. My husband and I were going to live on base. We looked into a bunch of different ones and they are all relatively the same... No Pits, Chows, Rotties, Dobes, etc.... GSDs were even on some of the lists which doesnt make sense because all the police dogs are GSDs and I dont think thats real fair.... :|


----------



## shellbeme (Sep 9, 2010)

It changes every day! I've always loved GSD but my husband is terrified and apparently has severe allergic reactions to dogs that shed (or he's just afraid of GSD and doesn't like the hair). Sometimes I swear to myself that will be the next one. 

Sometimes I swear it will be a yorkie, or another maltese, and then sometimes it's a standard poodle or maybe a great dane.....

So yea, who knows....


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Irish Wolfhound, English Springer Spaniel, German Shorthair or wirehair, Golden Retriever. There are probably more I would like, but can't think of them right now. Honestly though my next dog will probably be a shelter dog, so likely a mutt. Unless I am able to save up enough for the price of reputably bred dogs.


----------



## bowie (Apr 26, 2010)

There are so many breeds that I want to own someday but as of now, I really want a Basset Hound. I've always wanted to own each coat type of standard Dachshund as well... I've got a thing for short, long dogs I guess.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I'm in love with the BIG Central Asian Shepherds or like the authentic Kangal dogs from Turkey. Kangals arnt allowed to be exported anymore though  sigh... There arnt many breeders of the Central Asian Shepherds here either... Their size power gentleness and natural protection instinct are amazing!! I'd kill to have one someday. I'm gonna need a big back yard with a big fence first though.. Ha

On another side I really would like a Bluetick Coonhound again someday.. I grew up with hunting hounds in my family. Mostly Walkers and Blueticks.... Had a Black and Tan at one point too. Their baying sound I think is soothing lol reminds me of home.... and Southern Cali is far far away from the place I came from haha 

I also really really love GSDs.... Their loyalty dedication and smarts are something I really want in a dog. Some of my family members breed them. I will more than likely end up with a GSD first... I just want that type of sporty family and protector dog and I don't think anything but the GSD fits that category.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Living with my grandmother's dog has made me realize that the only dog I really want to live with is an Aussie. I think they just might be the perfect breed for me. There will always be room for an Australian Shepherd in my home. All colors welcome! 

That being said, I would potentially love to try: 
BC, rescue? (I like their go-do-now personality, would like to rescue as they seem to pop up occasionally at the 8months-2year mark)
Corgi (its a dog in a hamster body, who doesn't want that?)
GSD (some guy once told me that they aren't a dog that a woman could handle, doesn't seem like a huge deal to me if you get a dog from a great breeder)
Alaskan Noble Companion Dog (depending on how they develop... still a little in the early stages for me)
Collie, smooth (all that physical beauty without the hair, for some reason Collie hair seems to be a bit much even in comparison to Aussie hair)
Akita (the potential for dog aggression makes me wary but I think they are fantastic looking dogs, I met one in the store and he was just a big lover)
Greyhound, rescue (I decided that when I get to be my grandmother's age I want a big lazy dog as opposed to a small lazy dog)

I don't think I will ever own more than 2 at time. To get my fix of all the breeds I will probably do some fostering or rescue work. I'm not sure I will end up owning all of these breeds (or even a fraction of them!) but I would like to try my hand at them. I sort of want to keep my dog count to 2 because I want to own an exotic candid, too. Owning a fox and two dogs will probably be enough to send me to the funny farm but I think I can make it work.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I know my next one is gonna be a Belgian cos it will be here in 8 weeks. Then there are two litters,no 3, after that I am interested in which are Belgians, so my house is gonna be inundated with Belgians within the next two years. (all according to plan)
If not then I will be importing a Belgian from Europe anyway so, looks like I am set!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

RabbleFox said:


> Living with my grandmother's dog has made me realize that the only dog I really want to live with is an Aussie. I think they just might be the perfect breed for me. There will always be room for an Australian Shepherd in my home. All colors welcome!
> 
> That being said, I would potentially love to try:
> BC, rescue? (I like their go-do-now personality, would like to rescue as they seem to pop up occasionally at the 8months-2year mark)
> ...


Neat! ANCDs are the breed that I was referring to in my earlier post here 



Equinox said:


> There is also one very little known breed/a breed still in the making that I'm interested in, but it would really have to be the right individual.


Really great looking dogs, but again I haven't had the opportunity to meet any in person (and likely may never have that opportunity). It would really have to be the right dog, and that's only after I do more research and asking around on the breed.

And as far as women handling German Shepherds, that's complete BS. I got my 80 lb working line GSD as a high school student and have had no problems handling him. I plan to have German Shepherds all my life.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

Equinox said:


> Neat! ANCDs are the breed that I was referring to in my earlier post here
> 
> Really great looking dogs, but again I haven't had the opportunity to meet any in person (and likely may never have that opportunity). It would really have to be the right dog, and that's only after I do more research and asking around on the breed.
> 
> And as far as women handling German Shepherds, that's complete BS. I got my 80 lb working line GSD as a high school student and have had no problems handling him. I plan to have German Shepherds all my life.


The other thing about ANCDs is that I'm worried they might actually look too wolfy. Michigan law prohibits the ownership of wolves, wolf dogs, and wolf-dog hybrids. Nothing like having your beloved (and expensive) pet taken away to be destroyed because "that thar be a wulf!" :/ Im also having a hard time figuring out where they came from exactly. They are so very, very wolfy looking with no wolf in the line. Some people doubt her story. I would hate to own an ANCD, thinking my animal is perfectly legal under the law, only to have it come out that there is actually a dash of wolf in there. I don't doubt that I can handle a very low content wolf dog but even LCs are illegal to own. 

Glad to know that us women folk don't have to stick to our froo-froo small dogs.  I was quite offended by his statement! He is also someone who believes in balanced training sooo... I just steer clear of dog topics generally around him.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

RabbleFox said:


> Glad to know that us women folk don't have to stick to our froo-froo small dogs.  I was quite offended by his statement! He is also someone who believes in balanced training sooo... I just steer clear of dog topics generally around him.


That's usually best around those types of people!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Personally based on talking to Cindy on here about ANCDs (resident wolfdog expert) I do not buy that ANCDs do not have any wolf in them. I'd recommend talking to her. Most of the wolf dog without the wolf breeds are too good to be true.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Personally based on talking to Cindy on here about ANCDs (resident wolfdog expert) I do not buy that ANCDs do not have any wolf in them. I'd recommend talking to her. Most of the wolf dog without the wolf breeds are too good to be true.


What about tamaskans? I would love to own one! I am also afraid of the wolf statement. While to me they look like they have zero wolf I am not sure. The registery says gsd/husky/malamute and a few other breeds but they are not 100% certain of all the breeds since it was not documented.. They do say there is zero wolf in there but the breeds they used made the breed resemble a wolf. Since it is a new breed I am going to wait a long time to get one still curious though. What iv read the tempermant is nothing what I would expect from a breed with wolf in the lines.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

momtolabs said:


> What about tamaskans? I would love to own one! I am also afraid of the wolf statement. While to me they look like they have zero wolf I am not sure. The registery says gsd/husky/malamute and a few other breeds but they are not 100% certain of all the breeds since it was not documented.. They do say there is zero wolf in there but the breeds they used made the breed resemble a wolf. Since it is a new breed I am going to wait a long time to get one still curious though. What iv read the tempermant is nothing what I would expect from a breed with wolf in the lines.


Tamaskans were busted using a DNA test. Wold popped up in the line. It was a big to do. :/

That's partially why I'm so skeptical. I emailed the breeder and asked some questions and she says no wolves up in here but... I would like to see a DNA test. Prove it once and for all, type deal.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yep. Tamaskans are one reason I am SO skeptical of the 'wolf without the wolf' breeds. My big concern is people getting one thinking they are legal where they live only to find out their dog is a low content wolf dog. 

From talking to Cindy some about the wolf like breeds a lot of people consider the animals 'dogs' after so many generations of wolf dog to wolf dog/dog. So to them the ancestors may be dogs but that doesn't mean there is no wolf in there. Not talking ANCD specific. I'm just saying that like there is a market to pass off plain old husky mixes as high content wolf dogs there's also a market to pass off wolf dogs as wolf looking dogs for people that want the exotic look. Loads of people love the wolf look and a lot want that look in a plain dog package. 

I don't have a problem with hybrids or using low contents to create a wolfy looking breed but people should know what they're getting. 

I'd want some DNA tests and good documentation of what exactly went into the 'recipe' for the breed. Like I said... Wolf without the wolf breeds have a very bad track record. Tamaskans aren't all exactly wolf free. Makes me less trusting of the rest of the breeds. I don think its impossible but I want proof, not just someone's word.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I think about my future dogs a lot! I love a lot of breeds and admire them, but really the list is *somewhat* small as to what I think I'll _actually_ own.

Thinking really far down the road... I really want a giant breed one day (particularly an English Mastiff or Dogue De Bordeaux) but this is not in my plans until Jackson is gone (which he never will be, because he's going to live forever ) but yeah, I can picture when I'm in my 30's or 40's hopefully with some sort of a family by then (I'm almost 23 now) having a big "protective" but loveable dog. Also possibly a German Shepherd if I could find the right breeder.

I could never own a giant breed with my lifestyle now. 

Dog breeds that I want WITH Jackson is definitely a Border Terrier. I also would be interested in a Westie possibly, or a Silky. I really like everything I've read about English Shepherds but need more experience with them, and they're a bit bigger than I'd prefer. I also think I'd like Aussie's but their size turns me off so if I could find a Mini from a reputable place, I'd definitely be interested. 

But then sometimes I think it'd be nice to have more of a 'lap dog' and stay away from the active little terriers, and get myself a Chihuahua or something. haha. 

I just can't decide.


----------



## Coolhandsluke (Jun 11, 2013)

I have wanted a purebreed American Bulldog or Dogo Argentino for years and years now. Somehow I keep ending up with mutts from rescues and strays I find wondering the street. I just can't help myself gotta save them all! 

Anyways here is Max a American Bulldog/Pit mix I am going through the adoption process for right now! 

Actually at this point I am just waiting for my other dog a black lab/weiner mutt to finish her heat so I can get her fixed and bring him home. 

Edit: Whoops mixed up my rescue story. It was a boston terrier I found tied to a bench (RIP Peggy Sue). Liny I found cold and shaking scavenging for food around my neighborhood. 


Max









Liny 


















Maybe I take in all the mutts because I am a super mutt myself. Couldn't even tell you what/how many different races were mixed together between all my grandparents.


----------



## SheltieQuirks (Dec 1, 2011)

GSPs come to my mind first and foremost, but I love Rottweilers, Bracco Italianos, Staffy Bulls, Smooth Fox Terriers, Dalmatians, Alsatians, Pomeranians...clearly I have too many interests and tastes! I'm a runner, so I'd love to have something like the GSP that would be up for it, but on the other hand, I love the protective and steadfast qualities of the Rottweiler and Alsatian. Really the only things I've ruled out with any certainty are a handful of Asian breeds (like Chows), and very brachy breeds like bulldogs. 

Having said that, I've stumbled across a million shelter mutts that I could've loved just as well, so maybe that's where my most immediate future dog lies. I don't see myself having any fewer than 2 dogs for long, after my current ancient little Sheltie passes (he wouldn't be up for having a GSP around, or I might've already snagged one!)


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be bringing home a little boy Boerboel pup in about a month give or take, I am super pumped and excited. Next dog after that will probably be another terrier.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Personally based on talking to Cindy on here about ANCDs (resident wolfdog expert) I do not buy that ANCDs do not have any wolf in them. I'd recommend talking to her. Most of the wolf dog without the wolf breeds are too good to be true.


Oh, I'm pretty sure there is a bit of wolf in there somewhere. The resemblance is a little uncanny sometimes. And having spoken to a couple ANCD owners, it does seem like their dogs exhibit a few low content wolfdog behaviors. 

I have absolutely no interest in owning wolfdogs (and not nearly enough experience to handle one) but I wouldn't mind a Yarrow clone... which is why it would have to be the right litter and the right puppy, after a lot more research. This is not a breed I would ever get into without meeting individuals of the breed and then meeting both parents of a prospective litter and speaking to owners of previous progeny. Even then it could be a crapshoot, because temperament and looks will be all over the place. 

As a Shepherd person, it's a bit of an 180, so I guess it just boils down to how much I'm willing to compromise on drive and nerve for physical appearance. There is a huge question mark over whether or not I'd get an ANCD even if we're talking about planning for the distance future. GSDs and ESs are still at the top of the list for me.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

RabbleFox said:


> The other thing about ANCDs is that I'm worried they might actually look too wolfy. Michigan law prohibits the ownership of wolves, wolf dogs, and wolf-dog hybrids. Nothing like having your beloved (and expensive) pet taken away to be destroyed because "that thar be a wulf!" :/ Im also having a hard time figuring out where they came from exactly. They are so very, very wolfy looking with no wolf in the line. Some people doubt her story. I would hate to own an ANCD, thinking my animal is perfectly legal under the law, only to have it come out that there is actually a dash of wolf in there. I don't doubt that I can handle a very low content wolf dog but even LCs are illegal to own.
> 
> Glad to know that us women folk don't have to stick to our froo-froo small dogs.  I was quite offended by his statement! He is also someone who believes in balanced training sooo... I just steer clear of dog topics generally around him.


Luckily wolfdog ownership is legal in Oregon (well, was legal the last time I checked, but I'm not sure if anything has changed). But regardless of whether or not ANCDs have wolves in their lines, I'd probably just introduce my dog as a Malamute x Greyhound mix. I don't want any of the stigma associated with wolfdogs if it can be avoided (although I am willing to deal with it), and I really don't want to talk about a new breed with everyone I run into. At a dog event, sure, but on a day to day basis? Probably not. 

One of the women who trains with my dog's breeder in IPO is over 70 years old and does a fantastic job with her GSD. I just roll my eyes, smile, and walk away from people like the guy you mentioned. Fortunately I haven't met many - just a handful of people telling me my dog is going to eat me.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh good God, I want so many dogs it's insane.

Basically, if any of these dogs were to fall into my lap in the future, I would be pleased as punch:

English Bulldog
American Bulldog
French Bulldog
Boston Terrier
Pug
Rottweiler
Staffordshire Bull Terrier (not going to happen since they're banned here but I can dream)
Greyhound
Dogue de Bordeaux
Shiba Inu
Alaskan Malamute

I'm thinking Bulldog and Rottweiler are going to be the most likely though. My boyfriend really wants a Rotti and my favourite and next choice is a Bulldog.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

About 95% of the GSD's in my local Schutzhund club are handled by women and, oddly enough, most of those women aren't very large, even for women. Growing up, my mother was a much stricter and consistent trainer than my father and the GSD's knew it and responded more to her.

So, um...yeah...

I still scratch my head at the reputation GSD's seem to have gotten when I wasn't looking or maybe while I was living out in the sticks. What about Rin Tin Tin? What happened to the perception that GSD's were the perfect family pet and would willingly take a bullet to protect the kids yet also cuddle up with the family at night? I guess I missed something. I already have people intimidated of my puppy (not a full-blooded GSD, either) and I have to work not to joke about it because sometimes they are serious. It just blows my mind.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know, I may be overly worried but it would concern me if I thought the breed had wolf in it but the creator wasn't being forward about it. 



> *Oh, I'm pretty sure there is a bit of wolf in there somewhere.* The resemblance is a little uncanny sometimes. And having spoken to a couple ANCD owners, it does seem like their dogs exhibit a few low content wolfdog behaviors.
> 
> *I have absolutely no interest in owning wolfdogs *(and not nearly enough experience to handle one) but I wouldn't mind a Yarrow clone... which is why it would have to be the right litter and the right puppy, after a lot more research. This is not a breed I would ever get into without meeting individuals of the breed and then meeting both parents of a prospective litter and speaking to owners of previous progeny. Even then it could be a crapshoot, because temperament and looks will be all over the place.


I guess I don't understand.... if you think ANCD's have wolf in them wouldn't you be interested in getting a (low content) wolfdog? Sorry, not trying to be snarky, honestly.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I don't know, I may be overly worried but it would concern me if I thought the breed had wolf in it but the creator wasn't being forward about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I don't understand.... if you think ANCD's have wolf in them wouldn't you be interested in getting a (low content) wolfdog? Sorry, not trying to be snarky, honestly.


No worries, I don't think I've ever really seen you snarky so I'm not taking it the wrong way. I guess in theory, there is no real reason for me to be opposed to the idea of a LC WD, but as far as I know there is no standard for temperament. I like what Anne says about what the breed should be and from what we've talked about she does have a fair amount of knowledge when it comes to other breeds used to create the ANCD. She's mentioned a few things about Shepherds and IPO training to make me think that we would be on the same page in comparing/contrasting ANCDs and the herding dogs I'm familiar with, which makes communication much easier. 

So it's more a matter of me being interested in ANCDs and accepting that there's a possibility of wolf being in the lines, as opposed to me seeking out a wolf dog specifically for the wolf content. I don't know if that makes sense. Wolfdog breeding confuses me to no ends, but my best guess is that there are certain elements in a wolfdog's temperament that some breeders/owners accept as being a "wolfdog thing" (though I could be very wrong). On the other hand, those same traits shouldn't be interpreted as trademarks of the ANCD breed, hopefully making it easier to find a dog within the breed that will not exhibit said traits. 

I guess I just get more and more "ehhhh" about the breeder part of the equation. If I went to a guy who owned and bred GSDs with Malinois in the lines, but insisted they were GSDs, I would still buy a dog if I liked the parents and what they produced. I won't argue with anyone who disagrees with my approach, because I actually see more logic on their side than I do on mine, but it is what it is.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I have to ask... :lol: what's an ANCD? And as far as wolf dogs.... I envy the Czechoslovakian Vlcak! Ever seen those?? I'd melt if I ever saw one in person..... Only a couple breeders in the US.... Mostly from England I believe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

There are so many breeds I'd like to have in my life.. in the future. I'll just list a top few.

I WILL have a GSD (working line), some time in my life.

Saluki - really, really want one of these some day.

Australian Shepherd - While my first didn't work out... I will definitely have one when my life decides it's ready for one.

And I'd really like to do some more research about the different "wolf like' breeds. If they have low content wolf somewhere in there... I wouldn't mind, as long as the breeder I got them from was up front and honest about the lines.  Tamaskans, ANCDs, etc... just stunning dogs, all of them, and I'd be a very happy person to have one eventually.



Zilla said:


> I have to ask... :lol: what's an ANCD? And as far as wolf dogs.... I envy the Czechoslovakian Vlcak! Ever seen those?? I'd melt if I ever saw one in person..... Only a couple breeders in the US.... Mostly from England I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


ANCD means, Alaskan Noble Companion Dog


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Zilla said:


> I have to ask... :lol: what's an ANCD? And as far as wolf dogs.... I envy the Czechoslovakian Vlcak! Ever seen those?? I'd melt if I ever saw one in person..... Only a couple breeders in the US.... Mostly from England I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Alaskan Nobel Companion Dog, I believe.


----------



## ramonapants (Jun 12, 2013)

As a groomer, I fawn over just about everything that walks through my door but ultimately, in addition to my Ramona, I would be more than happy with any of these:
-french bulldog
-bichon frise
-coton de tulear
-italian greyhound
-great dane

Kind of a weird mix of dogs but in terms of what I would want in my house... that's about it.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Alaskan Noble Companion Dog? Never heard of it... Looks pretty though... Definite wolf I'd say lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

The black Alaskan noble dogs remind me of someones wolf dog who used to come on here. He had Romeo and Juliet. I think Juliet was a sable..Romeo was the black.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> ANCD means, Alaskan Noble Companion Dog


And now I feel like I need one, because I live here. LOL! I'll do research...maybe in 10 years or so, you never know. 

So wait...looking at the website, the breed has nothing to do with Alaska and they just named it that to denote that it looks "Northern?" Whaaa? Why not just call it "Northern?" And...the breed name was also chosen to relate to AKC Companion Dog? This whole thing is starting to smell off. :/


----------



## Dabs (Jun 11, 2013)

It will be a while before I get my next dog I think, but when I start to feel ready I'm going to get myself on a Shikoku/ Kai Ken waitlist.

I'm also considering a Berner once I buy my first house with a yard. They're just such sweet dogs


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Equinox said:


> No worries, I don't think I've ever really seen you snarky so I'm not taking it the wrong way. I guess in theory, there is no real reason for me to be opposed to the idea of a LC WD, but as far as I know there is no standard for temperament. I like what Anne says about what the breed should be and from what we've talked about she does have a fair amount of knowledge when it comes to other breeds used to create the ANCD. She's mentioned a few things about Shepherds and IPO training to make me think that we would be on the same page in comparing/contrasting ANCDs and the herding dogs I'm familiar with, which makes communication much easier.
> 
> So it's more a matter of me being interested in ANCDs and accepting that there's a possibility of wolf being in the lines, as opposed to me seeking out a wolf dog specifically for the wolf content. I don't know if that makes sense. Wolfdog breeding confuses me to no ends, but my best guess is that there are certain elements in a wolfdog's temperament that some breeders/owners accept as being a "wolfdog thing" (though I could be very wrong). On the other hand, those same traits shouldn't be interpreted as trademarks of the ANCD breed, hopefully making it easier to find a dog within the breed that will not exhibit said traits.
> 
> I guess I just get more and more "ehhhh" about the breeder part of the equation. If I went to a guy who owned and bred GSDs with Malinois in the lines, but insisted they were GSDs, I would still buy a dog if I liked the parents and what they produced. I won't argue with anyone who disagrees with my approach, because I actually see more logic on their side than I do on mine, but it is what it is.


I'm glad you didn't take it that way.  

I think there's a difference between someone passing off a GSD x mal as a GSD versus a wolfdog. Wolfdogs aren't legal everywhere. I may be overly worried but there are SO MANY people suddenly after seeing Yarrow that say they want ANCDs... How many people really do want a wolfdog? Not you specifically, you're one of the ones I could see handling it. But it concerns me even more than the vast amount of koolie hype lately. I hope people in general aren't thinking 'wow, neat looking dog' and deciding on them. Especially with a potential wolfdog.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> I'm glad you didn't take it that way.
> 
> I think there's a difference between someone passing off a GSD x mal as a GSD versus a wolfdog. Wolfdogs aren't legal everywhere. I may be overly worried but there are SO MANY people suddenly after seeing Yarrow that say they want ANCDs... How many people really do want a wolfdog? Not you specifically, you're one of the ones I could see handling it. But it concerns me even more than the vast amount of koolie hype lately. I hope people in general aren't thinking 'wow, neat looking dog' and deciding on them. Especially with a potential wolfdog.


Over the last 5 years I've seen way too many wolf dogs for the population and I know those people can't be ready for them. The trend seems to be dying down a bit though, but still people are saying "I want that cool wolfdog"


----------



## Cindy23323 (Mar 31, 2010)

Laurelin said:


> Personally based on talking to Cindy on here about ANCDs (resident wolfdog expert) I do not buy that ANCDs do not have any wolf in them. I'd recommend talking to her. Most of the wolf dog without the wolf breeds are too good to be true.


This is info on the ancd lines that breeders who know where her stock animals came from and there is indeed wolf in the line, the animal Ice Warrior named in the line is actually in my male Loki's lineage also.


"Xena is a wolfdog bred by Karen Evans of Wichita Falls, TX. Her parents were Ladyhawke and Nighthawke 2, bred by Lynn Williams of Howling Hills Kennel in NH. Xena's % is around 65% . 

Xena was not the only wolfdog in the ANCD foundation stock. Apollo was an F3, aprox 30% wolfdog, son of Luna. Luna was an F2, 44% wolfdog from a Siberian Husky bred with an 87.5% arctic wolf/Great Pyrenees litter. I do not remember who Luna's breeder was but her wolfdog parent was bred by Linda Wenger in CA. It was out of a 3/4 wolf 1/4 Great Pyrenees female bred with Ice Warrior, a pure arctic wolf from Rick Halvorson. Ice Warrior was a well known wolf in the 1980's who appeared in several movies and publications.

Luna was going to be bred to her son Apollo in 1998, but it never happened, probably because she was too old."


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I'm glad you didn't take it that way.
> 
> I think there's a difference between someone passing off a GSD x mal as a GSD versus a wolfdog. Wolfdogs aren't legal everywhere. I may be overly worried but there are SO MANY people suddenly after seeing Yarrow that say they want ANCDs... How many people really do want a wolfdog? Not you specifically, you're one of the ones I could see handling it. But it concerns me even more than the vast amount of koolie hype lately. I hope people in general aren't thinking 'wow, neat looking dog' and deciding on them. Especially with a potential wolfdog.


Man, I completely missed this response! Better [a month] late than never? 

I do agree that there's a huge difference between being misinformed about the wolf content of a "dog" and being misinformed about the pedigree of a "GSD" (when there might be Mal or Dutchies thrown in). I thought you were talking more about a breeder's ethics, so that's my mistake! I guess this is why, if I ever get an ANCD, I'll be extremely extremely picky about litters. You always run a risk with a breed still in the making, and in such limited numbers, but that risk does increase tenfold - for someone like me - when you're talking about the possibility of wolf content. It's true that when I think about it, I know it should worry me. I guess the main reason why red flags aren't being thrown up would be because it doesn't seem to be an issue from what I've seen. Granted, not all the dogs look as "wolfy" as Yarrow does, but from what his owner and breeder have both said of his littermate(s) and half-siblings and "cousins", the biggest problem is a little bit of shyness, and even then that varies between individuals. However, if I do find that many of the ANCD breeding stock are producing the same traits that puts me off of wolfdogs, then it would definitely be a hard pass from me. 

Re: seeing a cool looking dog and deciding to get one - ironically, I took one look at Yarrow and made the initial assumption that I would never ever own one of those dogs. Even without knowing about the possibility of there being a certain percentage of wolf, I knew there had to be Northern breeds tossed into the mix, and I had never been keen on them. I remarked on this once in his picture threads, and then got a response from his owner and we were able to chat on and off about the breed and Yarrow in particular. I've also been able to speak with Ann (the founder of the breed) and was pleasantly surprised to find that we spoke a "common language", if you will. She understood a lot of what I was referring to when I told her what I would want in a dog, in the context of my experience with Trent and Shepherds in general. 

Obviously I'm willing to give up a lot more for aesthetics than I would otherwise, because their appearance IS their main appeal for me, but so long as they don't include any of my deal breakers I would be willing to make compromises to my criteria. They're neat looking enough to justify certain things, and I'm not afraid to admit that. But there are still many traits I wouldn't want in a dog , and that is not going to change. I don't have to have a high drive, easily motivated, genetically obedient ANCD (which is good, because I don't think they make them like that yet!)... but at the same time, I DO have to have a dog that is comfortable going everywhere with me. And if I find that too many individuals of the breed are more uncertain/shy than I can deal with, I will stay away from ANCDs. 

At this moment, they're a breed that I'm very interested in, but it would really have to be the right dog at the right time and definitely after the right amount of research.


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

In a very distant future, when me and the hubby have a larger place I'd like to have a Newf and I know my husband will want a Beagle. We probably won't have more than two dogs at a time (if more than one). Those are the dogs we absolutely must have at some point of our lives. I also want to try my hand at rescuing a dog, which is very difficult when you live in an apartment.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Another Basset Hound
A Neapolitan Mastiff named Julius ( Jewels for short )
A dachshund ( when I am older and need a smaller breed )


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

A field lines golden will be my next dog. I see a working border collie in my future, I'd love to have another cocker. I want a field lines next time. I also would love a working lines German Shepherd. when I have to down size, I'll do a Papillion.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I kind of want to rescue an AKK, but considering it's kind of a rare breed to begin with, it's probably not likely to happen. I'm probably just going to get another shelter mutt.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

zhaor said:


> I kind of want to rescue an AKK, but considering it's kind of a rare breed to begin with, it's probably not likely to happen. I'm probably just going to get another shelter mutt.


It can happen, but the AKK National Rescue currently has more than 700 applicants, yet only gets a few dogs per year, if that. Normally if they discover an AKK at a shelter or wherever, they track down its breeder and try to get it back to them to rehome.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Cindy23323 said:


> This is info on the ancd lines that breeders who know where her stock animals came from and there is indeed wolf in the line, the animal Ice Warrior named in the line is actually in my male Loki's lineage also.
> 
> 
> "Xena is a wolfdog bred by Karen Evans of Wichita Falls, TX. Her parents were Ladyhawke and Nighthawke 2, bred by Lynn Williams of Howling Hills Kennel in NH. Xena's % is around 65% .
> ...


That is interesting. What percentage of wolf content would be in the modern dogs?

I don't know... sends my spidey sense tingling. If the breeders are not admitting wolf content then how do I trust anything else they are stating?


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

my future dog arrives in 4 weeks ^-^ eeeeeee


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My future dog will be yet another GSD (of course), but from my own breeding. To say I'm excited is an understatement, and October cannot come quickly enough so I can do Wesson's rads! She already tested clear for DM. I MIGHT CERF her, but am not positive. If I do that, I'll only CERF her every time she's bred. Pannus can occur in the GSD, but it is not a huge problem.

Oh, little Nook, I cannot wait for next August <3 <3 <3


----------

